# Cloud: Stallion of the Rockies......*A Little Graphic*



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

No replies?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting those, I didn't know they were on youtube


----------



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 29, 2007)

I watched all 6 yesterday. It's always awesome to watch horse's behavior.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I love them! Whenever, even though rarely, Animal Planet has horse stuff I'm glued to the tv! I love watching them!! And some people say there just *animals*. Ha...


----------



## CrazyHorseChick (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, my gosh! Just as you said I'm in love... It's amazing what all horses can go through and live, and even more amazing is there spirit! Iabsolutly love those videos, once I started watching them I couldn't stop, they were amazing. And watching a horse in it's natrual habitat, and untrained. Watching the way horses communicate and everything... it's wonderful!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I love Mustangs! I can't wait to help them! I am going to post Cloud's Legacy hopefully! I remember the day I REALLY fell in love with mustangs. I believe I was coloring, a few years ago, and my mom was searching the channels at my grandma's. She saw horses on Channel 8 and I was addicted!!!! I have watched every video since except for Cloud's Legacy. I want to get that family set from Breyer. I collect those!! I should take pics eventually...


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

So beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Nevermore (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow that's amazing how she was able to follow the horses and videotape them!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if they are going to be replaying the series on PBS? I'm on dial up so it takes forever to load a video  
I did watch the first one (took 30 min.) it was wonderful.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

i watched them on tv but i jsut watched em again! o & i HATED #5...all those dead horses & then the stallion kills the foal! oooo its awful!


----------



## XxSkylarxLoverxX (Nov 3, 2007)

thankss so much for posting these<33
i watched it a long time agoo and its great that i can watch them again whenever i want=]


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I love Cloud! I am the CloudFoundation mailing list so I get forwarded emails from them. I haven't gotten one for this month yet but when I do I will let everyone know how he is :-D


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Thank you very much for posting those. I love them!


----------



## abby_56789 (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW I just watched ALL of those!! they are simply AMAZING!!! love them!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

omg cloud the stallion died. its horrible. but i remeber when this was on tv it was wonderful


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

omg how did he die??


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

He didn't die, did he? I am signed up for emails with the Cloud Foundation and I haven't heard anything about Cloud dying.... Just about his newest foal recently.... :-(


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

well at least thats wat i heard but they did save some for foals i think


----------

